# GData Firewall blockiert Downloads und führt manches Spiel zum Crash



## sinned97 (18. Februar 2015)

*GData Firewall blockiert Downloads und führt manches Spiel zum Crash*

Hallo an alle. Ich habe mir seit neuestem GData Internet Security 2015 gekauft. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Immer wenn ich Downloads von Spiele-Launchern, wie DayZ-Launcher, playwithSix-Launcher, etc. dann halten die Downloads immer sofort nach den ersten 2 MB an wenn die Firewall aktiviert ist. Das ist extrem nervig wenn man jetzt zum Beispiel die Firewall für 2 Stunden ausgeschaltet hat und das Spiel noch nicht fertig gedownloadet hat und einfach stoppt und gar nichts mehr passiert und ich ihn neustarten muss. Aber ich habe auch Probleme mit Spielen: wenn ich z.B Arma 3 oder die DayZ Standalone starten will dann crashen die beiden Spiele im Hauptmenü, der Prozess wird weiterhin ausgeführt und ich kann sie auch nicht beenden, wenn die Firewall ausgeschaltet ist, dann passiert alles reibungslos. Ich wollte euch fragen was ich dagegen machen könnte , ich habe auch schon bei GData auf der Webseite nach Anweisungen gesucht, diese haben mir aber nicht geholfen. Ich bin einfach nur noch genervt, das ich die Firewall ausschalten muss, wenn ich einen Download oder ein Spiel starten möchte. Ich habe aber auch Angst, dass wenn die Firewall zu lange aus ist das sich Viren mit einschleußen könnten ohne das ich es merke.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps geben die mir helfen könnten.

PS: Ich habe die Firewall auf Normale Sicherheit eingestellt und den Autopiloten habe ich eingeschaltet.

Lg sinned97


----------



## EX-Buzz (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: GData Firewall blockiert Downloads und führt manches Spiel zum Crash*

Du hast in Windows doch eine Firewall integriert, die nicht schlechter ist als andere, warum also noch eine zweite?

Viren fängt man sich nicht durch eine Firewall ein, auch verhindert man sie  dadruch nicht. Eine FW unterbindet einfach die Kommunikation von Programmen über bestimmte Ports, so wie jetzt bei deinen Spielen.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist, die GData FW auszuschalten und die "Arbeit" der Windows FW zu überlassen. Ich denke, du hast den Spielen einfach keine Berechtigung gegeben, die GData FW zu "passieren" also die entsprechenden Ports nicht freigegeben ( keine Regel erstellt) , somit blockt die FW die Kommunikation und die Games laufen nicht bzw. crashen im schlimmsten Fall..... ist ja auch der Sinn dahinter "unerwünschten" Programmen die Kommunikation zu untersagen


----------



## sinned97 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: GData Firewall blockiert Downloads und führt manches Spiel zum Crash*

Das Problem ist: Ich kan die Windows FW nicht mehr anschalten:

http://puu.sh/g2iml/c779a54ef0.png

Das fettgedruckte, sowie die Pfeile kann ich nicht mehr anwählen...


----------



## EX-Buzz (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: GData Firewall blockiert Downloads und führt manches Spiel zum Crash*

GData hat sich die Rechte genommen und die Windows Sicherheitseinrichtungen ausgeschaltet, einfachste Möglichkeit:


Du  deinstallierst die GData Software einfach. 

Avira oder. Avast als Anti-Virus Software Installieren (kostenlos) + Windows Firewall, hat genauso viel Schutz wie deine SecuSuite.

Wenn du das nicht machen willst, dann musst du in der GData FW Regeln für deine Games anlegen (warum sie das nicht automatisch macht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss).


Der Link sollte dir weiterhelfen:

https://www.gdata.de/kundenservice/...wall-blockierte-verbindungen-wieder-freigeben


----------

